# Ivermectin for Dogs?



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

We have a tick problem where we live. The dogs are always covered in ticks! We used Frontline for many years, and two years ago it stopped working. We switched to K9 Advantics last year, and that did not work at all. We follow the direction on the box and give it to them every 30 days. Someone told us to use Ivermectin pour-on for the dogs. Has anyone every used this? We have a Rottie, Lab, and a Jack Russel if that would make a difference. We are also trying to get the tick problem under control with Guineas (but that is going slowly). Any suggestions?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My dad has used it on the dogs and his horses, they are still alive with no little bugs lol


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Those breeds I believe are ok.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

should be fine for your dogs. You can also give the cattle injectible orally to some dogs at 1cc per 100#. **** Many herding breeds like collies, shelties and such carry a gene that makes administration on Ivermectin and a few other drugs deadly. You can have a test done to see if your dog carries the gene. WADDL can do the test.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm lucky enough that the Frontline still works for my 2 dogs... Ivermectin is a safe drug for use in most breeds as was mentioned, it's one of the active ingredients in a popular heartworm prevention med.

Try it on one at a time to be sure theres no reaction to the carrier in the pour on, there may be a skin sensitivity if applied topically.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok, Thank you for all of the replies :thumb: ! I will be trying this, and hopefully it will work! I don't think that you can use this on cats, can you? Any suggestions for the cats? They are outdoor cats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.showcatsonline.com/x/ivermectin-dosing.shtml

Theres a good bit of information with this link


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Liz :thumb: That is really good information!


----------



## tonyhipshop (Nov 27, 2012)

ivermectin for instance, is designed and packaged for cattle and swine, not for dogs. However, it is widely used by dog owners as a less expensive alternative because it is the same ingredient that is used in other parasite control medications for dogs The trick however, is using the correct dosage for your dog and administering it correctly. 
So, if you plan on going this route, PLEASE discuss it over with your Veterinarian first. Again, it is a poison and improper usage could have devastating effects.
click here for information


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Border Collies and a few other herding breeds carry the MDR1 gene.
A blood test can be done to check if your dog is a carrier of it.
If he/she is not , all ivermectin products are considered safe to use.
If they do carry the gene , I would steer clear of the products.
The amount of ivermectin in heartworm meds is very small to have a effect on the dog. But I don't take a chance regardless.
I have used K9 Advantix with great results for years.
I had started out using Frontline but I noticed there was a window of time that it was ineffective , so I quite spending the money.

If you have lots of ticks in your area , you may want to look into the Lyme vaccine as well.
I have a video of one of my dogs when he contracted lyme disease and its horrible to watch. After that , I do not miss a dose of K9 Advantix , 
EVER !!! 

Just my two cents


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a Golden.. Would the horse paste be ok to use on her??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

To be completely honest on , I have never used horse products on my dogs. 
That is something I would be very careful doing , JMHO.


----------

